# Sears Green transmission for Craftsman LT2000



## s60088 (Mar 25, 2021)

My nice Craftsman LT2000 suddenly wouldn't move in R or 1st gear. Then placed in 1st again, it suddenly moved in reverse. 2nd and 3rd work occasionally but then zoom up fast as if in 4th gear (which itself doesn't work when chosen. The machine now sits under two tarps. I have a transmission from a Sears "Green" tractor. Would this function as a replacement? Both are hydrostatic.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Can you find the Sears model number on this tractor? Same for the Sears "green" machine. Also look for identification stickers on the transmissions.


----------



## s60088 (Mar 25, 2021)

Sure. I can find the Craftsman model number and then ask the owner of the Green model who gave me the transmission. Thanks. Will report back!


----------



## s60088 (Mar 25, 2021)

BigT said:


> Can you find the Sears model number on this tractor? Same for the Sears "green" machine. Also look for identification stickers on the transmissions.


*Hello! I've been busy starting a new job. Thanks again for interest to help.

The Sears tractor circa 1998-2000 number is 917.255430 and 4360-48 (not sure what this # is). The transaxle I think said "Dana."

The Craftsman circa 2012 LT2000 model # is: 917.273752. I don't know how to access the trans on the Craftsman for any identification (would need to research).
*


----------



## s60088 (Mar 25, 2021)

My follow-up question... hoping that you can return to see my info above in reply... is if my Craftsman LT2000 (circa 2012) is a hydrostatic machine. All that I read says that it is but my mechanic said that it is not one when he saw my various gears... ??


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If you have to push a clutch and shift gears, it's a manual transmission. A hydrostatic tranny has a forward/reverse pedal that you push one way or the other, depending on which way you want to go.


----------



## s60088 (Mar 25, 2021)

Ah, okay. I do clutch. So then if the Sears hydro trans fits my Craftsman becomes moot! Anyone looking for a hydro transaxle??


----------

